# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Estivation?

## Brett

Ive read about some instances of female pacman frogs becoming fatally eggbound after estivation in Philippe de Vosjoli's book on them. Does that mean I shouldn't estivate my female Budgett's frog, since they're mostly the same thing?

----------


## Kevin1

I don't imagine that happens often. I know many people who keep budgett's frogs that brumate their frogs year after year without harm. And they keep females as well as males.

----------


## Brett

So, what causes eggbinding? Will she lay eggs, even if they're not fertilized?

----------


## Kevin1

With amphibians I believe it's caused by not having a male around to fertilize the eggs.
I've had some toad species lay infertilized eggs but I'm not sure about budgett's.

----------

